# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kung Fu Vs Gangsta

## ManOnSwole

The title says it all, I couldn't help but laugh when I saw it. 
http://www.planetboredom.net/video.php?id=372

----------


## sonar1234

Faggot, when i was wrestling her in Montreal i met a guy that add done a few MMA classes. I add done tkd for 7 years and tought i was the SHIT LOL.

So we decided to have a little showdown we add a big wrestling ring to do that.

I started jumping around and threw a couple of kicks that he blocked real well.

THen he timed me, get me in a double leg take down and before i knew it i felt pain in my elbow from a perfect arm bar.

After this rude awakening i laught at traditional martial arts like Shotokan karate, kung fu and all the rest of the arts out there.

Of course i still respect judo, jiu jitsu , muay thai and boxing and of course kyo kushin karate.

But when i see someone like in the video with a stance of a clown like that i cannot retain myself from almost losing my pancrease laughing out loud.

Notice that the end of the fight is a flurry of punches and could have gone either way.

----------


## ManOnSwole

My Kung Fu Is BETTER THAN YOURS!!! ::HMPH::: No really that stance is classic  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Lavinco

I have to admit, I would think twice about fighting some dude that started to sprawl out and spread his matrix wings on me. 
It looks a little intimidating.

----------


## ManOnSwole

Since i've been arrested for assualt once i've developed a new theory on fighting. If you're gonna knock someone out, do so and make sure you reward yourself for your troubles (take their coat, wallet, sneakers, it really doesn't matter). You can consider it a matter of compensation.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Since i've been arrested for assualt once i've developed a new theory on fighting. If you're gonna knock someone out, do so and make sure you reward yourself for your troubles (take their coat, wallet, sneakers, it really doesn't matter). You can consider it a matter of compensation.


Nice. Attitude like that will make sure you end up in the right place.

----------


## BOUNCER

> Since i've been arrested for assualt once i've developed a new theory on fighting. If you're gonna knock someone out, do so and make sure you reward yourself for your troubles (take their coat, wallet, sneakers, it really doesn't matter). You can consider it a matter of compensation.

----------


## ManOnSwole

:LOL:

----------


## Cdub

Karate dude punches looked like wet noodles!

----------


## ManOnSwole

Thanks for the pic Bouncer, I got a good laugh out of it. Actually ever since my arrest i've been walking the straight road, I don't even drink/party anymore. I learned my lesson.

----------


## ThePump

that was sweet man... not a flurry of punches by the kung fu dude... he was just waiting for the opertune time...

----------


## sonar1234

:1laugh:  From my personnal experience i say that everybody should learn the death touch by that fat dude called the human stunt gun.

I plan to sell everything i own here and move right next to is school and learn the death touch..........  :Bs:

----------

